# What was your first town's name?



## Starman (Jun 30, 2015)

Just like the title says. Mine was Rosevile, I think? It was in ACCF (I was a tad late to the AC party!)


----------



## Beige (Jun 30, 2015)

It was just my friend's name. I couldn't think of anything and really wanted to play! I've reset a ton since then though.


----------



## Delibird (Jun 30, 2015)

Mine was on GC and I named it Princessville. I was cute, I know.


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2015)

Delibird said:


> Mine was on GC and I named it Princessville. I was cute, I know.



Your avatar makes this so much better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beige said:


> It was just my friend's name. I couldn't think of anything and really wanted to play! I've reset a ton since then though.



I know how you feel


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jun 30, 2015)

PP-World XD didn't think it was a weird name as a kid, but now I have it in NL for old time's sake and I awkwardly have to explain the backstory behind it haha


----------



## Opal (Jun 30, 2015)

Neon. My first town was on acnl and it's still my main town :3 I know it's a horrible name but couldn't think of anything at the time and I was too excited to think. Now I've come up with a bunch of cool names but there's no way I'm resetting :/


----------



## Beige (Jun 30, 2015)

actually when i played wild world as a kid, i didnt understand what it meant when they asked where you were going. i didnt realise you got to name the town. i just guessed "city" hoping there was a city in the game haha.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

"Michigin" I even spelled it wrong too lol. This was in Wild World. =]


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 30, 2015)

my first acnl town name was sunnybay


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 30, 2015)

My first town was in city folk. I think I named it either game town or aniville. I reset once, so I'm not too sure.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 30, 2015)

My first town was in Wild World and I think I named my town Hawaii. ♥


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 30, 2015)

my first town was new leaf, and i named it tsuki. now my town is called hotaru


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

all my towns are named "Paradise" even in other games like simulation games where u get to own a town~
this is probably the 5th time I restart my game and I never changed the mayor's or the town's name ^^


----------



## Espurr (Jun 30, 2015)

My first town's name was Thaumila, portmanteau of Thaumcraft (Minecraft Mod) and Villa.  I was _reeeeally_ into Thaumcraft.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jun 30, 2015)

First town was in Population Growing and I named it Jerky. I have no idea why. I was like 11, don't younger judge me.

I don't even eat Jerky.


----------



## Mayor Fern (Jul 1, 2015)

My first town was in new leaf and it was named Sylville because I was in love with the pokemon Sylveon at the time I named it and I still have the town! I have a new town named Ellwood on the new game copy I bought recently though.


----------



## kkisland (Jul 1, 2015)

When I was younger and had a copy of Wild World I didn't know you could name your city (Because I'd always play on my parents copy of the gamecube one) so I just named my town after myself.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 1, 2015)

My first town was in Wild World and I named my town home because the question prompted where I wanted to go. I didn't restart it or anything, I progressed in a town called home. Buuuut, eventually I resstarted because why not? haha. It turns out I wasn't the only one though becuase I went to visit my cousin's town and her town was called home, so our towns have some ind of connection there.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jul 1, 2015)

Meatball in WW *hides*


----------



## carlzisrad (Jul 1, 2015)

Beige said:


> actually when i played wild world as a kid, i didnt understand what it meant when they asked where you were going. i didnt realise you got to name the town. i just guessed "city" hoping there was a city in the game haha.



i did the exact same thing hahah, i was like City's a good name!! and then i was like wait...


----------



## Maci (Jul 1, 2015)

Mine was LionTown in Animal Crossing Wild World and I was like 7 and I loved lions so I named it LionTown. You can still tell I love lions as Elvis is one of my dreamies. He's been my Animal Crossing bestie since I was 7 (I'm 16 now).


----------



## tumut (Jul 1, 2015)

In Cube Crossing my town was "Newville". I mean i've seen worse.


----------



## Azza (Jul 1, 2015)

In CF when we had four people playing we decided to call our town Sunville. We were all children, soo... :3


----------



## Balverine (Jul 1, 2015)

My first ever town (on ACCF) was shared with my kid brother, and he named it Gai Land (like the character from Naruto) lol.
I can't remember what my first real town's name was. I know my first ACNL one was Kirkwall.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 2, 2015)

My first town name was FishBerg for the Animal Crossing installment on GameCube. I was about six years old at the time I believe? I wanted my town to be notorious for all the fish I would catch.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 2, 2015)

My first town was named Fluffy, that was my Wild World town.


----------



## Aoki (Jul 2, 2015)

mine was BLAHBLAH ( yes all caps ) in ACPG haha
i think i was around 8 years old at the time


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jul 2, 2015)

"Pokemon"

I was like 7 at the time and I was a huge Pokemon fan.

This was for GCN AC btw.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 2, 2015)

Kouao in New Leaf. It's still my only town.


----------



## luantoine12 (Jul 2, 2015)

Aniville


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jul 2, 2015)

Mine was Paradise back on the GC AC. I stuck with that in WW and CF too. It wasn't until NL that I used a different town name.


----------



## dragonair (Jul 2, 2015)

I think it was Dirge??? Dirge and Flynn were names that I would use for any kind of town I would have to name.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 2, 2015)

My very first town was "Wildcoin" on GC.


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 2, 2015)

Rainbow, back in CF.


----------



## pepperini (Jul 2, 2015)

I think the first one that I named was Atlantis? Probably.


----------



## Hayze (Jul 2, 2015)

My first town was back in AC GC and it was "china" because I also thought that by "city" it meant for me to give an actual location. I'm not entirely sure why I picked China over where I actually live though..


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2015)

I named mine Tea Tree and it was in Wild World. Not sure why I picked it lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 3, 2015)

My first game was the GameCube game and my older sister decided to name our town C.A.  Like the abbreviation for California, but with periods. I'm really not sure why that was the name she chose, but we were pretty young at the time.


----------



## sleepel (Jul 3, 2015)

My first town name was "Dinos" as in Dinosaur's for the Gamecube version, lol.


----------



## biker (Jul 3, 2015)

Sattelite


----------



## Cirice (Jul 3, 2015)

I name, well I didn't, but the first time I played it was in a town called Giraumon (which is a real town's name, near from me) 
But my first own town was called Azaleth, and it's still the same now !


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jul 3, 2015)

My first town's name was Canada. I named all of my towns in every game Canada up until New Leaf.
I live in Canada & it just never occurred to me to name it anything else, LOL.


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 3, 2015)

My first WW town name was CuteTown. lmao


----------



## Mango (Jul 3, 2015)

acpg: cat ( i didnt know hhow to type anything else)
acww: town or pa
accf: pa
acnl: wikiya ( i deleted that town, i made a new one whos still mango of wikiya)


----------



## peachy13 (Jul 4, 2015)

Mine has been Lamar for 2 years (never re-started)


----------



## momoi (Jul 4, 2015)

I thought it had to be named after where you lived, so mine was always Bay Area or San Jose depending on where I was living at the time lol


----------



## Orieii (Jul 4, 2015)

From GC all the way to CF my town name was Hawaii, lol xD NL is my first AC game with a different town name


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 4, 2015)

My first town ever was called Zale I think.  Something that started with a Z and was 3-5 letters anyway.  My first New Leaf town name was BiViking.  A friend of mine always named her towns GayRobot so I went with something similar in my first go of New Leaf.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jul 5, 2015)

Hubba. I remember there was a Hubba Bubba gum wrapper in my room when I was creating the town name. I had no ideas so that became my inspiration. (I grew to not really like it lol)


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 6, 2015)

Mine was Darkvine.  This name has been the name of all my towns ever since since I started on the DS version.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 6, 2015)

I named my gamecube town 'Ga'Hoole.' I was reading some book with owls at the time and I liked the name of the place the author used.


----------



## Hika (Jul 6, 2015)

When I first got Animal Crossing: City Folk, my town name was Cherry. I got every single one of wanted dreamies in ACNL in that town. But I restarted


----------



## Xiphos (Jul 6, 2015)

I can't remember what I named my ACPG town, I'm sure something along the lines of home or my home or what have you, because I had no idea what Rover was asking me and I was 7. But I remember my first ACCF town in 2008 was called Bio Town. My little brother named it that, lol. Actually makes sense and is quite smart.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 6, 2015)

Okay so here's the story: I got Animal Crossing for the Gamecube from the library when i was about 7. Me and my sister loved the game so much we took the library's memory card and bought our own copy and replaced the new memory card in the library copy. I was the first one to make a character and when Rover asked what i wanted the town name to be I thought he had been asking if I wanted to live in the country or city. So i typed city. So that's my town name. city. Not even capitalized.


----------



## sushiornot (Jul 6, 2015)

My first town name was lilly, back on ACCF. I named it after one of my cats.


----------



## agentvenom (Jul 6, 2015)

norway!


----------



## TheSeal (Jul 7, 2015)

I dont even remember what i named my town back in the other versions o.o


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 10, 2015)

My first town name was Nyan. owo


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 10, 2015)

When I started playing ACWW,I was soooo bad at names that I literally typed in "gedtown"


----------



## Auri1898 (Jul 10, 2015)

My first town was named Zooville in the GameCube version.  I named my new leaf town after it.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 10, 2015)

Mine was in Wild World! It was called Bubutown...(what I was like 6 ok?)


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 10, 2015)

Mine was Duck, because of Duck in North Carolina.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Jul 11, 2015)

I remember I called my first town Taratown. It was my first Wild World town and the reason I called it Taratown was because I had a friend called Tara who named her town Taratown. We thought that if I named my town the same as hers we would be in the same town (like if we lived in a wifi town). We were only 5 at the time, and at age 5 it was some mad logic.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 11, 2015)

My first ever AC town was for the gamecube and I named it Mexico


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

Donuts x'D


----------



## Klave (Jul 14, 2015)

I can't remember exactly - it might have been the name of something from Final Fantasy Revenant Wings (the DS one) - but I do remember my Wii town being called Twinleaf because that's the starting town from Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Jul 14, 2015)

I wanted to be different and not name it Hyrule so instead I named my ACWW town Zelda xD I reset a lot with that game though and changed town names and themes a lot


----------

